# Would you date a feminist?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Yes or no?


----------



## Decomposed (Apr 19, 2016)

Moo.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

mooooooo


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

why would wanting equality be a disqualifying factor? ez question ez lyfe


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure if it didn't get in the way of her being my sub.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

*sigh

Define "feminist". Which brand are you (or the imaginary "her" in this case) selling? Or, if they (or you) aren't selling anything then what's the point of this thread? True feminism is about true equality for both sexes so what's the point? What's the big deal? Of course I want equal rights for both sexes, why would anyone assume otherwise and why is it necessary to make it a "thing", a thread?

And where's Gwynevere when you really need her to contribute? (maybe I need a Ouiji board).


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Are we talking about a pretentious, condescending, man-hating psuedo-feminist or are we talking about someone who genuinely cares about equality?

I don't even like the term 'feminist'. How can you advocate the rights of one group of people while disregarding others? Does this person care about black rights? The rights of minorities? GLBT? Is this person even educated on the subject or do they just regurgitate whatever slogans they see on social media?

I guess what I'm trying to say is that if someone calls themselves a 'feminist' and not a 'human rights activist' my alarm bells start ringing...


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

As long as she promises not to neuter me while I sleep.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

It depends. If she one of the people who falls for the bull**** they spew in colleges and universities that claims "if your for gender equality then you're a feminist, hurrrrrrr", then sure, though, I'd be a little disappointed that they didn't look into the ideology further before actively signing up for it. If they were what the internet has lovingly dubbed a "feminazi", advocating against manspreading, "cultural-appropriation" worshipping Anita-chan and thinking "safe spaces" for women and minorities isn't the dumbest idea since me being on SAS right now instead of finishing my essay, then f*** no. She'd probably sign me off as a fedora wearing neckbeard anyway.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

thekloWN said:


> Are we talking about a pretentious, condescending, man-hating psuedo-feminist or are we talking about someone who genuinely cares about equality?
> 
> I don't even like the term 'feminist'. How can you advocate the rights of one group of people while disregarding others? Does this person care about black rights? The rights of minorities? GLBT? Is this person even educated on the subject or do they just regurgitate whatever slogans they see on social media?
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is that if someone calls themselves a 'feminist' and not a 'human rights activist' my alarm bells start ringing...


To be honest, I'd actually be (mostly) okay with feminism if they just stuck out for women's rights. There's nothing wrong with being an organisation/ideology that focuses in-depth on the problems of one group. I feel their half-a**ed attempt at claiming to speak for everyone and anyone is where most of their problems come from, as they fail to appropriately understand problems such as men's rights issues and racism, and take away focus from their original goal of advocating for women's rights, which makes that aspect of it come off as half-a**ed as well.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I think this thread already exists, (edit: found it http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/would-you-date-a-feminist-1639274). Anyway, I would only date a feminist. I'm not interested in women who have no respect for themselves, or who can't/won't see themselves as my equal. Your poll is also weird, by making it _yes, no, I'm a woman, I'm a woman and still yes_; you seem to be under the impression that feminist=woman, what if I told you I'm a feminist.....


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

I'd *****ing date a table if I have to.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Better run


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Anyway, I would only date a feminist. I'm not interested in women who have no respect for themselves, or who can't/won't see themselves as my equal.


You're really going to say women that aren't feminists don't respect themselves or don't see themselves as equal? That is incredibly disrespectful to assume that just because they don't subscribe to a particular ideology, they must think they are lesser beings. Like women can't come to their own conclusions about feminism without being dismissed as someone who has no self-respect. Using that logic, men who aren't MRAs don't respect themselves either.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

scooby said:


> You're really going to say women that aren't feminists don't respect themselves or don't see themselves as equal? That is incredibly disrespectful to assume that just because they don't subscribe to a particular ideology, they must think they are lesser beings. Like women can't come to their own conclusions about feminism without being dismissed as someone who has no self-respect. Using that logic, men who aren't MRAs don't respect themselves either.


People these days.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

If I had their enthusiastic consent.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

If they aren't all hardcore/extremist about it, maybe.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Lol, I think the real question is would a feminist date the sort of people this forum seems to spawn? Probs not.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

No. If they can't take the five minutes to find out the wage gap is an exaggeration then I don't think we'd get along.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Honestly probably not unless they're one of those people who use the term to mean equality without knowing anything about the ideology. I mean especially as I'm mostly attracted to guys and I don't want to date someone who treats me like some kind of oppressed victim and sees themselves as an oppressor lol good god that's an unhealthy relationship. The way I've seen many feminist guys online talk about men and women is often very sexist and not my thing as well. I doubt I'd date a Muslim or a Christian either tbh for similar reasons.

Your poll options don't make sense by the way OP.



dying fish said:


> Moo.


Your avatar is amazing I love don't hug me I'm scared.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Where are the maninists? do they exist, or am I high?


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm not going to get into the politics of feminists as I could say a lot of divisive things on the subject.

All I'll say is that I wouldn't be willing to date one. I genuinely would rather remain a dateless virgin. It's the lesser of the two evils as far as I'm concerned. 

…and that's all I’m going to say on the matter!


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Id rather die lonely


----------



## undynetheundying (Apr 20, 2016)

No extremist feminists. I think, to a certain extent, we need to stop perpetuating negative stereotypes about both genders, buuuuuuuut the US and other Western countries don't have nearly as many gender issues as some other countries where women are actually subjugated everyday.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Honestly probably not unless they're one of those people who use the term to mean equality without knowing anything about the ideology. I mean especially as I'm mostly attracted to guys and I don't want to date someone who treats me like some kind of oppressed victim and sees themselves as an oppressor lol good god that's an unhealthy relationship. The way I've seen many feminist guys online talk about men and women is often very sexist and not my thing as well. I doubt I'd date a Muslim or a Christian either tbh for similar reasons.


It seems to me that "feminism" is a quite accepted term in the UK, at least among people in their 40s and 50s. Is that true? But maybe younger generations use it differently?
The term is really not used here much politically or culturally, so when people do use it, you can assume they are from certain political environments (or I suppose tumblrites), but I wouldn't think the same was true in the UK in general.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Milco said:


> It seems to me that "feminism" is a quite accepted term in the UK, at least among people in their 40s and 50s. Is that true? But maybe younger generations use it differently?
> The term is really not used here much politically or culturally, so when people do use it, you can assume they are from certain political environments (or I suppose tumblrites), but I wouldn't think the same was true in the UK in general.


I don't think so, I've never known anyone who identifies as a feminist. If anything it seems more popular among certain types of young people now though (as of the last couple of years,) inspired mostly by the US I would guess.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd sooner spend the rest of my life in Gitmo


----------



## Decomposed (Apr 19, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Your avatar is amazing I love don't hug me I'm scared.


:ditto Thanks!! I love DHMIS too, I can't wait till ep 6 comes out. (if there is an ep 6)


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm highly concerned about what type of relationships some of you must expect...... :afr


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I'm highly concerned about what type of relationships some of you must expect...... :afr


A relationship where we can't be arsed to listen to a certain movement?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If she's a "real" feminist then of course, who doesn't want equality? If she's a misandrist using the "feminist" veil, then no.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Rixy said:


> A relationship where we can't be arsed to listen to a certain movement?


I just really don't understand how you could be happy with a girlfriend who didn't want to be your equal or participate as fully in the relationship as you are. I don't want someone subservient or submissive, it's creepy that many of you are saying a woman who would stand up for herself is unacceptable in dating.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I just really don't understand how you could be happy with a girlfriend who didn't want to be your equal or participate as fully in the relationship as you are. I don't want someone subservient or submissive, it's creepy that many of you are saying a woman who would stand up for herself is unacceptable in dating.


Oh my Christ.

Believing in equality does not automatically make you a feminist. Believing in God doesn't automatically make you a Christian, Jew or Muslim. Being a fan of Ben Affleck does not automatically make Daredevil a good movie. You can throw the definition at me all day, but I refuse to join a movement that perpetuates lies about the wage gap, rape culture statistics, promotes #killallmen, complains about mansplaining, manspreading, manterupting, toxic masculinity, expects ridiculous quotas etc. etc. etc. Actions speak louder than words. And I'd like a girl to look into that a little bit deeper than just tweeting feminism and joining a ****walk.

If not, then fair enough. But just because I'm not a feminist doesn't mean I'm some chauvinist scoundrel.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

dying fish said:


> :ditto Thanks!! I love DHMIS too, I can't wait till ep 6 comes out. (if there is an ep 6)


I read somewhere that the fifth was the last one  but I hope there is


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I'd prefer someone who doesn't look down on me, because of my gender.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm already in a very loving and committed relationship with my PC. 

Sorry.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Lol, I think the real question is would a feminist date the sort of people this forum seems to spawn? Probs not.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes. We can talk and talk (blah blah blah) all day. But as long as the sex is good (and I mean good for the both of us.. because we're equals) then why not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I just really don't understand how you could be happy with a girlfriend who didn't want to be your equal or participate as fully in the relationship as you are. I don't want someone subservient or submissive, it's creepy that many of you are saying a woman who would stand up for herself is unacceptable in dating.


THANK YOU! Preach <3


----------



## Acheron Black (Mar 14, 2016)

Only if she like, didn't talk and stuff.



Rixy said:


> No. If they can't take the five minutes to find out the wage gap is an exaggeration then I don't think we'd get along.


LOL



Rixy said:


> Oh my Christ.
> 
> Believing in equality does not automatically make you a feminist. Believing in God doesn't automatically make you a Christian, Jew or Muslim. Being a fan of Ben Affleck does not automatically make Daredevil a good movie. You can throw the definition at me all day, but I refuse to join a movement that perpetuates lies about the wage gap, rape culture statistics, promotes #killallmen, complains about mansplaining, manspreading, manterupting, toxic masculinity, expects ridiculous quotas etc. etc. etc. Actions speak louder than words. And I'd like a girl to look into that a little bit deeper than just tweeting feminism and joining a ****walk.
> 
> If not, then fair enough. But just because I'm not a feminist doesn't mean I'm some chauvinist scoundrel.


Amen, so much...


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, and I would spank her.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I absolutely would date a feminist. My perspective has changed a lot over the years and seeing the animosity and sexism online and in public against women everyday is depressing. I want more positive views of women in my life, including a partner who shares those ideals.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I don't listen to whether men or women call themselves feminists or not any more, I just look at how they treat the women in their lives and make my own judgements.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

darkhorse, I would date you.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

lisbeth said:


> I don't listen to whether men or women call themselves feminists or not any more, I just look at how they treat the women in their lives and make my own judgements.


Hey you're back.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Hey you're back.


Not really, I'm just bored tonight and thought I'd see what's going on. It's still the same here! Same faces, same threads. Hi though.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Lol, I think the real question is would a feminist date the sort of people this forum seems to spawn? Probs not.


 Quite a strange thing to say, are you including yourself in this?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

no, i wouldn't. i expect my partner to do the cooking, cleaning, and do my laundry. real women enjoy doing those things for their partner.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

I'd personally prefer a feminine female, not a female who has been brainwashed into thinking she must try to be masculine; if I wanted masculine then I'm sure I'd be a homosexual. Men and women are not the same, they are biologically different.

Plus MoonlitMaddness is right, because straight feminists would not date a man unless he was pitifully apologetic about being a man, and then if he was a straight white male he would also have to add more guilt and shame to the load and recognise that himself and others like him are the embodiment of pure evil.



MoonlitMadness said:


> Lol, I think the real question is would a feminist date the sort of people this forum seems to spawn? Probs not.


----------



## Acheron Black (Mar 14, 2016)

Blue2015 said:


> I'd personally prefer a feminine female, not a female who has been brainwashed into thinking she must try to be masculine; if I wanted masculine then I'm sure I'd be a homosexual. Men and women are not the same, they are biologically different.
> 
> Plus MoonlitMaddness is right, *because straight feminists would not date a man unless he was pitifully apologetic about being a man, and then if he was a straight white male he would also have to add more guilt and shame to the load and recognise that himself and others like him are the embodiment of pure evil.*


Actually I think feminists prefer to date the stereotypical masculine douchebag, (because she can't help who she is attracted to - women's sexual liberation and all) while also simultaneously complaining about these player/alpha/top-tier men as if they represent all of us. Hypocritical.

But yeah, once they pass themselves around amongst a few strapping, young Chads, I'd imagine the effeminate, demasculated SJW type becomes their preference.

It's the whole, "settle down with a beta male after her partying with alpha males phase is over" thing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Blue2015 said:


> I'd personally prefer a feminine female, not a female who has been brainwashed into thinking she must try to be masculine; if I wanted masculine then I'm sure I'd be a homosexual. Men and women are not the same, they are biologically different.
> 
> Plus MoonlitMaddness is right, because straight feminists would not date a man unless he was pitifully apologetic about being a man, and then if he was a straight white male he would also have to add more guilt and shame to the load and recognise that himself and others like him are the embodiment of pure evil.


You realise non feminist women can also be masculine. Being masculine/feminine is not dictated purely by whether or not you are a feminist. I mean... Look at Karen Straughan. Though I also suspect you may be defining masculine wrong.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

So much ignorance in this thread it's embarassing! What I meant in my post is that no feminist would date a misogynist (obviously) and this forum is full of them. Also, feminists are masculine? Lol some of them, sure! Please educate yourself on what feminism actually is, because if you wouldn't date a woman who wants equality you will have very slim pickings indeed.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> So much ignorance in this thread it's embarassing! What I meant in my post is that no feminist would date a misogynist (obviously) and this forum is full of them. Also, feminists are masculine? Lol some of them, sure! Please educate yourself on what feminism actually is, because if you wouldn't date a woman who wants equality you will have very slim pickings indeed.


Well I guess it depends on your views, to some people, "equal" women would be masculine, because submissiveness is inherent in femininity.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Quite a strange thing to say, are you including yourself in this?


You mean would I date one of the sexist frustrated men of this forum? LOL.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Depends if she is one of those annoying, overly sensitive or radical ones.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Better be a cute one.. sure.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Well I guess it depends on your views, to some people, "equal" women would be masculine, because submissiveness is inherent in femininity.


I don't know where this stereotype has come from. Anime, perhaps? It is masculine to stand up for your rights? I don't know any "submissive" women. 99% of the women I have interacted with are kick-***, assertive and opinionated. I have met some shy women, and shy men who have a hard time being forthright. It's not a gendered thing.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> I don't know where this stereotype has come from. Anime, perhaps? It is masculine to stand up for your rights? I don't know any "submissive" women. 99% of the women I have interacted with are kick-***, assertive and opinionated. I have met some shy women, and shy men who have a hard time being forthright. It's not a gendered thing.


Well I wish I knew more of the women you know then. That's not been my experience. Educated women are like you said and hold very feminist opinions. The rest of them often seem to defer to their boyfriends a lot. Like the moment they get into a relationship he's in charge of everything, and they'll quickly change their opinions on things to make him happy.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Well I wish I knew more of the women you know then. That's not been my experience. Educated women are like you said and hold very feminist opinions. The rest of them often seem to defer to their boyfriends a lot. Like the moment they get into a relationship he's in charge of everything, and they'll quickly change their opinions on things to make him happy.


Really? You actually know women like that? :/


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Only the type that doesn't take the word literally and actually cares about _all_ incidences of gender-based discrimination, not just the ones affecting their ''side''. I have no standards but I think it's a given that the person shouldn't constantly piss me off.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Lol, I think the real question is would a feminist date the sort of people this forum seems to spawn? Probs not.


Implying they would be devastated, or even care.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

MoonlitMadness said:


>


That guy in real life is married and has a net worth of 35 billion dollars now. Just saying.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

McFly said:


> That guy in real life is married and has a net worth of 35 billion dollars now. Just saying.


Totally missed the point, lol.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You realise non feminist women can also be masculine. Being masculine/feminine is not dictated purely by whether or not you are a feminist. I mean... Look at Karen Straughan. Though I also suspect you may be defining masculine wrong.


Yes I do. I know. I've seen a picture of her; she looks like a women with short hair. I may just well be. What I meant by that was that women who want to be mothers and look after their children properly (housewives) are looked at as being oppressed, it's seen as a negative thing - this is just one example of a good few.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Acheron Black said:


> Actually I think feminists prefer to date the stereotypical masculine douchebag, (because she can't help who she is attracted to - women's sexual liberation and all) while also simultaneously complaining about these player/alpha/top-tier men as if they represent all of us. Hypocritical.
> 
> But yeah, once they pass themselves around amongst a few strapping, young Chads, I'd imagine the effeminate, demasculated SJW type becomes their preference.
> 
> It's the whole, "settle down with a beta male after her partying with alpha males phase is over" thing.


Haha, yeah your probably right. I shouldn't of been as trustworthy of the self-righteous to stick to their principals; SJW's are the epitome of the word hypocrite.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Totally missed the point, lol.


Jerks are headstrong and people follow those that are achievers. I've known lots of women that turned a blind eye to their boyfriends that disrespected them and others. Not trying to suggest that women are fools, but people that are aggressive are more successful in life than those that are passive.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

only if she bathes in my tears and allows me to milk her udders


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

MoonlitMadness said:


> You mean would I date one of the sexist frustrated men of this forum? LOL.


 Your original post seemed to generalise everyone on the forum, I just wondered if you included yourself in that statement if that were the case.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

If he/she's a *REAL* feminist who believes in equality and practices what he/she preaches I can respect and support that 100%, I highly doubt most people would be against that. If he/she's some sorry *** psychotic, misandrist loser with a bone to pick against men or masculinity in general, cough...cough, he/she can dive head first into Mt.St Helens or Mt. Kilauea for all I care.


----------



## Acheron Black (Mar 14, 2016)

Totally not getting sold on why I should date a feminist /:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Acheron Black said:


> Totally not getting sold on why I should date a feminist /:


I don't think anyone's going to try to 'sell' you on it, particularly since I doubt any feminist would want to date someone with your backwards views anyway.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Well I wish I knew more of the women you know then. That's not been my experience. Educated women are like you said and hold very feminist opinions. The rest of them often seem to defer to their boyfriends a lot. Like the moment they get into a relationship he's in charge of everything, and they'll quickly change their opinions on things to make him happy.


Having dealt with a few tens or hundreds of thousands of people, I see more men deferring to their wives/gfs than the contrary around here. A wife/gf deferring to her husband/bf would stand out as seeming sort of backward. "She's the boss" is a standing joke in these parts.

In most of the couples I've known, it's either been the woman making most of the minor decisions or it's been more or less evenly shared. If anything, I think too many men let their wives walk all over them. And most of those women are fairly traditional, not at all the progressive, educated type. I can only think of a couple of cases where women actually let men make a lot of decisions for them. I really think "who wears the pants" in a relationship comes down to some combination of interior strength and who has the least to lose by ending the relationship and has nothing whatsoever to do with gender.



McFly said:


> I've known lots of women that turned a blind eye to their boyfriends that disrespected them and others. Not trying to suggest that women are fools, but people that are aggressive are more successful in life than those that are passive.


Men are just as likely to turn a blind eye to their wife/gf's disrespectful behavior. I have yet to see any evidence that women are more likely to overlook negative behavior in their partners than men. I do, however, think women are criticized much more for overlooking negative behavior; most people seem completely oblivious to the way men tolerate bad behavior from women. There are just as many men dating female jerks as women dating male jerks and for precisely the same reasons.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

hell no. i couldnt deal with that type of female.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Rixy said:


> Oh my Christ.
> 
> Believing in equality does not automatically make you a feminist. Believing in God doesn't automatically make you a Christian, Jew or Muslim. Being a fan of Ben Affleck does not automatically make Daredevil a good movie. You can throw the definition at me all day, but I refuse to join a movement that perpetuates lies about the wage gap, rape culture statistics, promotes #killallmen, complains about mansplaining, manspreading, manterupting, toxic masculinity, expects ridiculous quotas etc. etc. etc. Actions speak louder than words. And I'd like a girl to look into that a little bit deeper than just tweeting feminism and joining a ****walk.
> 
> If not, then fair enough. But just because I'm not a feminist doesn't mean I'm some chauvinist scoundrel.


I definitely concur, brother. Oh, and moo!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*HINT: This post is a joke. Not to offend.*

*"I doubt any feminist would want to date someone with your backwards views anyway."*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

McFly said:


> Jerks are headstrong and people follow those that are achievers. I've known lots of women that turned a blind eye to their boyfriends that disrespected them and others. Not trying to suggest that women are fools, but *people that are aggressive are more successful in life than those that are passive*.


*Pretty much, *gender notwithstanding.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm an equalist. I want a woman because my biology says so. I believe relationships should be largely gender neutral.
True equality can only be achieved 1) if we don't violate each other, and 2) if we tolerate each other, because nobody's perfect

AND imperfection is the real cause of annoyance and offense, not some imagined enemy or "other" that we have to fight.

Tolerance.

I act weird on purpose, say off color things on purpose, because the most important human quality besides honesty is tolerance.

I'm a huge jerk, I speak my "man"-mind, and any woman who believes in equality will not be offended by my immature antics.
I'm happy to be the knight in shining armor, the protector, the romantic dark stranger some of the time, but the rest of the time, I'm a human being.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

k_wifler said:


> I'm an equalist. I want a woman because my biology says so. I believe relationships should be largely gender neutral.
> True equality can only be achieved 1) if we don't violate each other, and 2) if we tolerate each other, because nobody's perfect
> 
> AND imperfection is the real cause of annoyance and offense, not some imagined enemy or "other" that we have to fight.
> ...


This. 110%. Tolerance is very important for a society to be truly free and equal to each other.



k_wifler said:


> I'm happy to be the knight in shining armor, the protector, the romantic dark stranger some of the time, but the rest of the time, I'm a human being.


This sounds like me for the most part.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

truant said:


> Men are just as likely to turn a blind eye to their wife/gf's disrespectful behavior. I have yet to see any evidence that women are more likely to overlook negative behavior in their partners than men. I do, however, think women are criticized much more for overlooking negative behavior; most people seem completely oblivious to the way men tolerate bad behavior from women. There are just as many men dating female jerks as women dating male jerks and for precisely the same reasons.


I suppose you could consider it to work both ways. Women that behave like egomaniacs isn't considered an attractive trait, while guys that behave that way are considered leaders. Like with Trump and Hillary. Growing up and hanging out with guys it's like a contest who can talk the most crap, have the most confidence and have the biggest ego. I've seen women take advantage and manipulate men usually subtly to make them their lapdogs. It happened to me once before and now I'm more cautious about being played. But I've also seen lots of examples of girls that follow their masculine guy around and put up with his bs because they don't want to waste their time with a lower test male. I haven't taken a tally so it's not like I can say who gets it worse.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

truant said:


> I really think "who wears the pants" in a relationship comes down to some combination of interior strength and who has the least to lose by ending the relationship and has nothing whatsoever to do with gender.


 Spot on. The "power struggle" phase of a relationship is a very real thing and it either ends with one party compromising more than the other or the relationship ends completely.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Let me guess, you guys who are saying you wouldn't date a feminist are single? And I doubt it has much to do with anxiety. Looks like y'all are gonna have to start dating each other?

Also, why is it when a guy says something like a decent human being would do, he is called a white knight? **** off. Enjoy single life


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

andretti said:


> hell no. i couldnt deal with that type of female.


Curious as to how you'd define "that type of female"?


----------



## mdw9124 (Apr 13, 2016)

Of-course I would if they are sincerely a feminist and not just a man hater. There are still so many issues facing women particularly in the middle east. I admire somebody that encourages equality. 

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Also, why is it when a guy says something like a decent human being would do, he is called a white knight? **** off. Enjoy single life


Just so it's clear, the guy you say is only saying what a decent human being would do, and whom you told to "preach", said that women who aren't feminists have no respect for themselves.
It essentially is a man judging and deciding what is and what isn't appropriate for women, and I didn't think the feminist position (regardless of what else it might be) was that women need men's approval for their opinions to be valid.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Let me guess, you guys who are saying you wouldn't date a feminist are single? And I doubt it has much to do with anxiety. Looks like y'all are gonna have to start dating each other?


Come on, that's a bit harsh don't you think? I'm not a fan of today's aggressive feminists that I read about online but I don't think they should be miserable. Even that anita sarkeesian girl.

Its easy to get offended when you feel like your principles are under attack but it's not like someone deserves to be alone just because they are critical of feminism.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

The vast majority of attacks online are against feminists and their views. Just look at Gamergate to see the depths trolls will go to, or any of the anti-feminist websites and forums that talk about how masculinity is at risk and how women should act - subservient to men.

I'm not making accusations against anyone here. The question that started the thread has lead to personal insults on both sides; can we put that to rest? We can disagree respectfully.

I'm male and I identify myself as a feminist. Women are treated differently in society, at home and in the work place because of their gender and I disagree with that. I would argue that misogyny has a larger presence today than any group of supposed man haters.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

McFly said:


> Come on, that's a bit harsh don't you think? I'm not a fan of today's aggressive feminists that I read about online but I don't think they should be miserable. Even that anita sarkeesian girl.
> 
> Its easy to get offended when you feel like your principles are under attack but it's not like someone deserves to be alone just because they are critical of feminism.


The people on this forum are not just being "critical of feminism", though. They are saying they would flat out not date a feminist. I.e, they wouldn't date a woman who wants equality in this sexist world. I am afraid they will be very disappointed, because how many women don't want equality..? By saying you wouldn't date a feminist you are pretty much admitting you are sexist and think women should remain in the inferior position society has carved out for them.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

MoonlitMadness said:


> The people on this forum are not just being "critical of feminism", though. They are saying they would flat out not date a feminist. I.e, they wouldn't date a woman who wants equality in this sexist world. I am afraid they will be very disappointed, because how many women don't want equality..? By saying you wouldn't date a feminist you are pretty much admitting you are sexist and think women should remain in the inferior position society has carved out for them.


I refer you to my previous post:.



> Believing in equality does not automatically make you a feminist. Believing in God doesn't automatically make you a Christian, Jew or Muslim. Being a fan of Ben Affleck does not automatically make Daredevil a good movie. You can throw the definition at me all day, but I refuse to join a movement that perpetuates lies about the wage gap, rape culture statistics, promotes #killallmen, complains about mansplaining, manspreading, manterupting, toxic masculinity, expects ridiculous quotas etc. etc. etc. Actions speak louder than words. And I'd like a girl to look into that a little bit deeper than just tweeting feminism and joining a ****walk.
> 
> If not, then fair enough. But just because I'm not a feminist doesn't mean I'm some chauvinist scoundrel.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll admit, I'd prefer not to date one. It's a clash, I must say. I've given my thoughts on feminism enough already. It doesn't make you anti-woman to not follow a POLITICAL ideology. Such a selling point for it, is it not? Anyways...

I know I have some feminist friends on here, and they're cool. They're friends for a reason. But a romantic relationship with someone carrying that ideology in their back pocket is tough. Religion is tough enough. Even then, I'd prefer not to date religious people, if I could help it. Though some people aren't crazy, I just... I know for certain that someone with ideological views will throw it in my face at some point due to me not being a part of it. That alone makes me cringe. It's happened enough. Not believing what they believe becomes a problem eventually. I'm the easy-going one.



MoonlitMadness said:


>


Ok. For the last time. "Meninist" is a joke. It is for humorous purposes. For one to laugh. Exhalation of air forced out by a stirring of joy. Joy is a positive emotion felt by someone's brain. Brain's are used to control our senses to then perceive the world. The world isn't just the rock we're standing on, it is also used to describe the reality we are currently in.

I can't.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Curious as to how you'd define "that type of female"?


I'm all for equality but from what I've seen from so called feminist is they are man haters and hypocrites .only wanting equality when it conveniences them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MoonlitMadness said:


> The people on this forum are not just being "critical of feminism", though. They are saying they would flat out not date a feminist. I.e, they wouldn't date a woman who wants equality in this sexist world. I am afraid they will be very disappointed, because how many women don't want equality..? By saying you wouldn't date a feminist you are pretty much admitting you are sexist and think women should remain in the inferior position society has carved out for them.


No that's not what most people are saying at all. Feminism stopped being about equal legal rights a long time ago and started to become a sociological theory and world view that I don't personally ascribe to.

Society hasn't carved out an inferior position for women, this is part perception e.g: believing that certain choices make you inferior or superior to others which is objectively bs in the first place, and partly a result of differences in personal choices. Yes people are biased because the Human mind likes to group people (and does so on autopilot) because it's easier mentally, but even working on those biases will not ultimately result in a gender equal society because of people's personal choices. And at any rate people in general don't really want to. As a general rule across the board women don't want to be treated like men, and men don't want to be treated like women. And people don't want to treat people equally, they want to be treated in a specific way that ends up creating a general divide between men and women's treatment. People are more protective of women than men, even self proclaimed feminists, in fact they can be the worst in this area quite ironically. I've been accused of sexism for not being overprotective of women which is ****ing hilarious.

Also to be honest, it's really nothing more than collectivism and tribalism. What will people do when individual people are still unequal? They can't all be the CEO of a company and even if they and they're all earning the same amount there will be some minuscule difference that makes people think one person is above everyone else because that's what the Human mind does.

It's not healthy to consider a woman who prioritises her family over a career inferior, or a man who does the same, anymore than it would be to consider a man or woman who doesn't want a family and is very devoted to succeeding economically inferior. But modern feminism necessitates this view point and overtime I've realised it's because it is inherently capitalistic. But these particular dilemmas will resolve themselves via technology given time I think. Not necessarily in a way most people alive today like the idea of though.



MoonlitMadness said:


> Let me guess, you guys who are saying you wouldn't date a feminist are single? And I doubt it has much to do with anxiety. Looks like y'all are gonna have to start dating each other?
> 
> Also, why is it when a guy says something like a decent human being would do, he is called a white knight? **** off. Enjoy single life





MoonlitMadness said:


>





MoonlitMadness said:


> You mean would I date one of the sexist frustrated men of this forum? LOL.


Wow I mean I'm really convinced now with you as a representative. /sarcasm. Not to say there aren't sexist men here, but you seem to be applying that label to every guy that doesn't agree with feminism (because this obviously frustrates you,) and that is ridiculous.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd certainly be suspicious/wary of them at first (although that goes for other ideological labels too, not just "Feminist"), because it seems like a lot of them are just angry people with biases they're not fully aware of looking for an outlet for their unhappiness. 

But ultimately if the individual's personality was likable enough, and their views nuanced and thoughtful, then it wouldn't really matter if they had a personal affinity for the label "Feminist" or not.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

opcornopcornopcorn


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I pretty much created this thread as a joke and yes I would date a feminist.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No that's not what most people are saying at all. Feminism stopped being about equal legal rights a long time ago and started to become a sociological theory and world view that I don't personally ascribe to.
> 
> Society hasn't carved out an inferior position for women, this is part perception e.g: believing that certain choices make you inferior or superior to others which is objectively bs in the first place, and partly a result of differences in personal choices. Yes people are biased because the Human mind likes to group people (and does so on autopilot) because it's easier mentally, but even working on those biases will not ultimately result in a gender equal society because of people's personal choices. And at any rate people in general don't really want to. As a general rule across the board women don't want to be treated like men, and men don't want to be treated like women. And people don't want to treat people equally, they want to be treated in a specific way that ends up creating a general divide between men and women's treatment. People are more protective of women than men, even self proclaimed feminists, in fact they can be the worst in this area quite ironically. I've been accused of sexism for not being overprotective of women which is ****ing hilarious.
> 
> ...


Bingo. :wink2::grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I find it utterly hilarious how seriously some of you are taking this thread. The OP clearly stated that it was a joke. Everyone here needs to lighten up.



MoonlitMadness said:


> The people on this forum are not just being "critical of feminism", though. They are saying they would flat out not date a feminist. I.e, they wouldn't date a woman who wants equality in this sexist world. I am afraid they will be very disappointed, because how many women don't want equality..? By saying you wouldn't date a feminist you are pretty much admitting you are sexist and think women should remain in the inferior position society has carved out for them.


As was already stated, we are not really saying this...

The world is not inherently sexist, nor are women in an inferior position in society as it is today. They have infinitely more choices now. Maybe it was not like that in the past, but its 2016 already. I am pretty sure that most people don't have such harsh views anymore. If they do, they are not worthy of anyone's time.

Like I have always said, the radicals of any movement are unfortunately the loudest voices, and thus get the most attention when they want to propose a change to something in society. That goes for feminism, men's rights, religion, or whatever else. I am also pretty sure that both genders are part of this problem, not one or the other.

If I was dating a radical feminist who would preach to me about how horrible men are or whatever, then I would never date her again. Because guess what? I am a human being, with real feelings.

If a man was like that about women, I am pretty sure you would behave the same.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> The people on this forum are not just being "critical of feminism", though. They are saying they would flat out not date a feminist. I.e, they wouldn't date a woman who wants equality in this sexist world. I am afraid they will be very disappointed, because how many women don't want equality..? By saying you wouldn't date a feminist you are pretty much admitting you are sexist and think women should remain in the inferior position society has carved out for them.


Can you give examples of there not being equality for women in the west? I specify the west because it is the least sexist area on the earth (the west is the best, for the time being) - maybe you should try moving to an Islamic country and then you'd actually have a valid reason to whine. The majority of women in the UK don't identify themselves with the modern feminist movement; are they all sexist towards women? Being part of an idiotic movement that is based on lies, and wanting equality are two separate things. For you to even suggest that someone who disagrees with the feminist movement in the west is against equality, shows how illogical you are being; it's like a religious, nut job fundamentalist saying that it's either his way of thinking or you are evil and on the way to hell. By the way the west is last on the list of cultures that need a feminist movement.


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

Depends on the feminist? I think you are brainwashed by modern media which portrays feminist as young white women with radical ideas such as "everything is sexist" and always blaming the patriarchy. Of course, not all feminist are like this and it's more important to look at the individual rather than the group.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Blue2015 said:


> Can you give examples of there not being equality for women in the west? I specify the west because it is the least sexist area on the earth (the west is the best, for the time being) - maybe you should try moving to an Islamic country and then you'd actually have a valid reason to whine. The majority of women in the UK don't identify themselves with the modern feminist movement; are they all sexist towards women? Being part of an idiotic movement that is based on lies, and wanting equality are two separate things. For you to even suggest that someone who disagrees with the feminist movement in the west is against equality, shows how illogical you are being; it's like a religious, nut job fundamentalist saying that it's either his way of thinking or you are evil and on the way to hell. By the way the west is last on the list of cultures that need a feminist movement.


I could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Blue2015 said:


> Can you give examples of there not being equality for women in the west? I specify the west because it is the least sexist area on the earth (the west is the best, for the time being) - maybe you should try moving to an Islamic country and then you'd actually have a valid reason to whine. The majority of women in the UK don't identify themselves with the modern feminist movement; are they all sexist towards women? Being part of an idiotic movement that is based on lies, and wanting equality are two separate things. For you to even suggest that someone who disagrees with the feminist movement in the west is against equality, shows how illogical you are being; it's like a religious, nut job fundamentalist saying that it's either his way of thinking or you are evil and on the way to hell. By the way the west is last on the list of cultures that need a feminist movement.


But you don't understand, it's the *current year* and you don't understand that *insert definition of feminism here*.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Rixy said:


> But you don't understand, it's the *current year* and you don't understand that *insert definition of feminism here*.


LMAO


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes I'd show her a picture of a baby smashing some dirty dishes cause he thinks its funny and ask " what are your first thoughts about rectifying this dilemma " ?


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

I wouldn't judge her on what she thinks she has the right to believe on whatever she believes in I'd date her if we like each other.


----------



## FreshPrince (Feb 14, 2008)

xxDark Horse said:


> Yes or no?


Of course.

Obviously, it depends on how you define feminism (which doesn't necessarily mean equal rights), but even though a woman's views is important, when it comes to dating, at the very least, looks (and personality) is most important.

Even though it is a relatively small yet still very powerful movement, the new brand of feminism that has apparently been so popular is quite revolting imo.

Nevertheless, I _generally_ wouldn't mind dating a woman who belongs to such a movement if her personality and looks are on point. I would welcome the challenge until all the sparks were gone.

The better question is why she would date _me_, since she would find my honesty, sense of humor, and rationality (all of which she would wrongly interpret as misogyny) unattractive.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I think all women, the Western ones at least, are feminist according to some definition.

There are many different kinds of feminist, and I'm inclined to believe that the loudest, most obnoxious ones who spend all their time shaming men online thinking that that will end the patriarchy, are in fact the minority.

That said, I only date feminists. The ones who not only recognize that there's sexism, but also the problem of male privilege, and male entitlement in dating, the male gaze, how we take the patriarchy for granted, etc. On the other hand, the kind of feminist who thinks that men approaching women in public places is sexual harassment, that consent can only be given verbally, and that shaming male nerds will somehow encourage a change in behavior, aren't the kind I'd be interested in dating.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

For me it depends on the brand of feminism. True feminism is oc equal rights for men and women but that seems to be less and less common. Or maybe it's just me watching all the crap I watch on youtube, and in these forums lol. Maybe it is more commonplace than I think it is.

Here's a litmus test though. How many feminists would think I'm being screwed because....while I pay for 50% of the financial support of my children, I only get to see them every other weekend....which comes out to 14% of the time? How many "feminists" would go to bat for me, how many would help me and other dads fight for more visitation with our kids?

Hmmmm.......my prediction is....this will get ignored, as it always does because....because? There's really no argument against it. /thread. /discussion. /any debate about it really.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything


----------



## MEandJustMe (Apr 24, 2016)

Well i could if she is not a "nazi-feminist".


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

How a guy is informed about feminism (as a collective) will probably dictate his construct of what a feminist is, there's always extreme and moderate followers in the spectrum when it comes to ideals..Personally, I think some feminists do get overheated and blinded.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

catcharay said:


> How a guy is informed about feminism (as a collective) will probably dictate his construct of what a feminist is, there's always extreme and moderate followers in the spectrum when it comes to ideals..Personally, I think some feminists do get overheated and blinded.


I'm waiting for a condescending response from a feminist for this "transgression" soon. I've seen it too much. Men speak out, they get yelled at. But women who speak out against it, imo, have it worse. They get talked down to by feminist with a "pat on the head" as they're doing it. "Oh, you just don't see the big picture. You'll learn." Something like that. I'd rather be yelled at as an adult, then treated like as if I'm a child that's unable to think for themselves. It's bizarre. The irony they commit.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> But women who speak out against it,


I'm confused by how you think she was speaking out against it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I'm confused by how you think she was speaking out against it.


Feminists get overheated and blinded. Pretty clear what she said.

But I'm waiting for your response. It's fine that she's a feminist, but if you're not an absolute team player to some feminist, you will get condescended or given a rebuke towards your character, as opposed to the subject at hand.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

^ militant feminists....


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm waiting for a condescending response from a feminist for this "transgression" soon. I've seen it too much. Men speak out, they get yelled at. But women who speak out against it, imo, have it worse. *They get talked down to by feminist with a "pat on the head" as they're doing it. "Oh, you just don't see the big picture. You'll learn." Something like that*. I'd rather be yelled at as an adult, then treated like as if I'm a child that's unable to think for themselves. It's bizarre. The irony they commit.


That's their ego and I don't care for that, it makes them look like a fool. It obviously doesn't lend a hand towards a conducive conversation but that shouldn't stop ppl listening to their point of view because they do have good points and value to society.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I know you can't say anything right in a thread like this one so all I'm going to say about it is that I think the majority of feminists have good intentions. I don't necessarily think that society is biased in quite the way feminism depicts it, however.

Anyway, I'm not a dating type of person. I think there was a time when I would have probably dated a feminist. I doubt it would have ever been a choice I was asked to make, however. My observation has been that a lot of feminists either just plain don't like men or they are extremely selective about the men they do like. Many feminists do not seem to appreciate having a man express any romantic or sexual interest at all in them. I gave up trying to figure that one out.


----------



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm waiting for a condescending response from a feminist for this "transgression" soon. I've seen it too much. Men speak out, they get yelled at. But women who speak out against it, imo, have it worse. They get talked down to by feminist with a "pat on the head" as they're doing it. "Oh, you just don't see the big picture. You'll learn." Something like that. I'd rather be yelled at as an adult, then treated like as if I'm a child that's unable to think for themselves. It's bizarre. The irony they commit.


This. So much. You hit the nail on the head here.

I am told I just need to become 'more educated' and then I'll understand and become a feminist. Because all women who aren't feminists are unintelligent. Obviously. I need to stop wasting my time with my degree and go and do gender studies so I can truly understand women's first world problems!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

aralez said:


> This. So much. You hit the nail on the head here.
> 
> I am told I just need to become 'more educated' and then I'll understand and become a feminist. Because all women who aren't feminists are unintelligent. Obviously. I need to stop wasting my time with my degree and go and do gender studies so I can truly understand women's first world problems!


Ever had the "internalized misogyny" line yet?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

aralez said:


> This. So much. You hit the nail on the head here.
> 
> I am told I just need to become 'more educated' and then I'll understand and become a feminist. Because all women who aren't feminists are unintelligent. Obviously. I need to stop wasting my time with my degree and go and do gender studies so I can truly understand women's first world problems!


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

This thread could be considered as inciting toward discrimination against feminists...I agree feminism is a controversial topic, still...isn't discrimination supposed to be against the rules, @The Dark Knight @Charmander @CharlotteLydea @Helena_SAS ? You closed down some of my threads and restricted my access to a subforum, wouldn't it be fair if you would close this one as well?Or do the rules apply only to some users and only when you feel like it?I'm not meaning to offend you, just surprised as to why this thread is still up and running.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

JustALonelyHeart said:


> This thread could be considered as inciting toward discrimination against feminists


I know right? Different opinions :crying:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JustALonelyHeart said:


> This thread could be considered as inciting toward discrimination against feminists...I agree feminism is a controversial topic, still...isn't discrimination supposed to be against the rules, @The Dark Knight @Charmander @CharlotteLydea @Helena_SAS ? You closed down some of my threads and restricted my access to a subforum, wouldn't it be fair if you would close this one as well?Or do the rules apply only to some users and only when you feel like it?I'm not meaning to offend you, just surprised as to why this thread is still up and running.


Well it is the controversial discussion section. you were chucked out of spiritual support I believe? Which isn't. You probably should have posted the stuff you did (whatever it was,) in the religious discussion forum (though that's not in the controversial section for some weird reason but it basically is.)

*Edit:* Also were you actually told you were blocked from that subforum:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/re-help-or-answers-requested-1793449/#post1085606385


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

JustALonelyHeart said:


> This thread could be considered as inciting toward discrimination against feminists...I agree feminism is a controversial topic, still...isn't discrimination supposed to be against the rules, @The Dark Knight @Charmander @CharlotteLydea @Helena_SAS ? You closed down some of my threads and restricted my access to a subforum, wouldn't it be fair if you would close this one as well?Or do the rules apply only to some users and only when you feel like it?I'm not meaning to offend you, just surprised as to why this thread is still up and running.


I think you'd be friends with another user here who has a similar problem trying to get amnesty for persecution.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

aralez said:


> I am told I just need to become 'more educated' and then I'll understand and become a feminist. Because all women who aren't feminists are unintelligent.


Seriously?!? How arrogant are they to tell you that...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

McFly said:


> I think you'd be friends with another user here who has a similar problem trying to get amnesty for persecution.


My efforts to get the 'would you date' threads removed has been wholly unsuccessful, even though I'm right. It's nothing but conflicts and hurt feelings, every single time.

I've been paying attention to justalonelyheart's issues though, and I feel bad for her. It does seem she was treated completely unfairly, especially if you look at the post thedarkknight quoted that got her banned from that section. I doubt she'll be any more successful than I was at getting them to reconsider though.

Also I am far from the only person with these complaints. I'm just the only one not banned yet.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Milco said:


> Just so it's clear, the guy you say is only saying what a decent human being would do, and whom you told to "preach", said that women who aren't feminists have no respect for themselves.
> It essentially is a man judging and deciding what is and what isn't appropriate for women, and I didn't think the feminist position (regardless of what else it might be) was that women need men's approval for their opinions to be valid.


:yes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

JustALonelyHeart said:


> This thread could be considered as inciting toward discrimination against feminists...I agree feminism is a controversial topic, still...isn't discrimination supposed to be against the rules, @*The Dark Knight* @*Charmander* @*CharlotteLydea* @*Helena_SAS* ? You closed down some of my threads and restricted my access to a subforum, wouldn't it be fair if you would close this one as well?Or do the rules apply only to some users and only when you feel like it?I'm not meaning to offend you, just surprised as to why this thread is still up and running.


I feel sorry for you with all the backlash you are getting elsewhere on this site.

As far as this thread is concerned, you could try reporting a few posts and see what happens. It is pretty funny though.


----------



## FreshPrince (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, c'mon. We're not little children. This thread has every right to exist and has no explicit intention of ill will. If you don't like the topic, then you're free to go elsewhere. Stop trying to censor everything and ruin others' chance to have fun and discuss controversial issues.

If people are being "unruly," they should be warned and/or "suspended." Seems very simple to me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

FreshPrince said:


> Oh, c'mon. We're not little children. This thread has every right to exist and has no explicit intention of ill will. If you don't like the topic, then you're free to go elsewhere. Stop trying to censor everything and ruin others' chance to have fun and discuss controversial issues.


The sad part about all of this is that your advice may just fall on deaf ears. Not mine, mind you, I actually use my brain and not take things in life so seriously.

I mostly come to threads like this for the entertainment to see how worked up people can get over a random question on the Internet.



FreshPrince said:


> If people are being "unruly," they should be warned and/or "suspended." Seems very simple to me.


Yes. No one is being unruly here from what I can see. I have seen much worse.


----------



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

Rixy said:


> Ever had the "internalized misogyny" line yet?


Ahh yes. I don't agree with your opinion so you brand me as a sexist so I feel too threatened to continue to speak out against the ridiculous parts of modern feminism. Just remember every woman is capable of forming her own opinion! Until it doesn't agree with first world feminist ideology - then she's just a big bad sexist like all of the men.

It illustrates how weak their arguments are. They can't bring me over to their side using facts so they must use scaring tactics of "YOU'RE JUST A MISOGYNIST!" instead. All because I refuse to brand myself a feminist (a) because I don't like associating myself with ideologies in general as they always have extremists to give them a bad name; (b) feminists ignore men's issues and use flawed logic to justify this; (c) some of their campaigns do more harm than help to women and (d) a lot of the time they just moan about first world issues like air conditioning and man spreading whilst misogyny runs rampant in other parts of the world.


----------



## In Correct (Apr 22, 2016)

*Never:*



xxDark Horse said:


> Yes or no?


The reasons why I don't date and why I never date is because of Feminism.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

aralez said:


> Ahh yes. I don't agree with your opinion so you brand me as a sexist so I feel too threatened to continue to speak out against the ridiculous parts of modern feminism. Just remember every woman is capable of forming her own opinion! Until it doesn't agree with first world feminist ideology - then she's just a big bad sexist like all of the men.
> 
> It illustrates how weak their arguments are. They can't bring me over to their side using facts so they must use scaring tactics of "YOU'RE JUST A MISOGYNIST!" instead. All because I refuse to brand myself a feminist (a) because I don't like associating myself with ideologies in general as they always have extremists to give them a bad name; (b) feminists ignore men's issues and use flawed logic to justify this; (c) some of their campaigns do more harm than help to women and (d) a lot of the time they just moan about first world issues like air conditioning and man spreading whilst misogyny runs rampant in other parts of the world.


You have a good head on your shoulders, girl. Pretty sad that other women are this nasty to their own kind at times...

:wink2:>


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I am a feminist and I am offended by my own thread.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

aralez said:


> Ahh yes. I don't agree with your opinion so you brand me as a sexist so I feel too threatened to continue to speak out against the ridiculous parts of modern feminism. Just remember every woman is capable of forming her own opinion! Until it doesn't agree with first world feminist ideology - then she's just a big bad sexist like all of the men.
> 
> It illustrates how weak their arguments are. They can't bring me over to their side using facts so they must use scaring tactics of "YOU'RE JUST A MISOGYNIST!" instead. All because I refuse to brand myself a feminist (a) because I don't like associating myself with ideologies in general as they always have extremists to give them a bad name; (b) feminists ignore men's issues and use flawed logic to justify this; (c) some of their campaigns do more harm than help to women and (d) a lot of the time they just moan about first world issues like air conditioning and man spreading whilst misogyny runs rampant in other parts of the world.


Nicely said.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

In Correct said:


> The reasons why I don't date and why I never date is because of Feminism.


Haha, good point!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

xxDark Horse said:


> I am a feminist and I am offended by my own thread.


What? Why? You said it was a joke in a previous post. Have fun with it.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Why not, i can't see the problem in that



Wings of Amnesty said:


> I just really don't understand how you could be happy with a girlfriend who didn't want to be your equal or participate as fully in the relationship as you are. I don't want someone subservient or submissive, it's creepy that many of you are saying a woman who would stand up for herself is unacceptable in dating.


I totally quote you.

Unfortunately i've seen too many girls submitted to their boyfriend, it's an horrible thing, especially because it's not uncommon that these kind of relationships become to be oppressive, with a partner that constrict his girlfriend to live only in function of himself.

I think that feminism is a good thing not only for women, but also for men, a real feminist fight against inequalities of genres, not to be superior against men, and in the 21th century is the time to overcome gender stereotypes.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sharikov said:


> in the 21th century is the time to overcome gender stereotypes.


Haven't we already done this? Or did I not get the memo that people are equals now...


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Haven't we already done this? Or did I not get the memo that people are equals now...


For many people no, still exist


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sharikov said:


> For many people no, still exist


That's... sad.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

IDk before or after what a feminists is anymore, or then or now............But I would date plenty of girls that think they are better than men.....if I was to condense it to that.

Also I would date plenty of girls that wanted equal wages for equal work.

Also I would date girls that think men are better in most ways.


I wish most other guys were banished from existence. Then there should be enough perfect girls for me, that I'd date them all, and they won't mind sharing me. SO KILL MOST OTHER GUYS


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

As for the whole 'equality' thing, it gets to the point of dumb sometimes, on both sides. I'd try talking to pretty girls in the bathroom, sooner or later that delay would cause 1 or more people to wiz themselves a little

I don't mind if a beautiful girl does that (in general), but they'd probably reject me if I couldn't hold it


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*^ WTF?!?*

Not sure if the dude above me is serious or trolling...


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

My boyfriend self-identifies as a feminist, so yes, obviously.

I think it's worth clarifying that feminism is about gender equality rather than gender superiority. And there's no way I'd want anything to do with a person who doesn't believe that people of all genders(/genderless? I get confused with all the different labels, but the point is no one should be excluded) should stand on level ground.

It's much more fun to discriminate based on views and interests.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

HanSolo said:


> As for the whole 'equality' thing, it gets to the point of dumb sometimes, on both sides. I'd try talking to pretty girls in the bathroom, sooner or later that delay would cause 1 or more people to wiz themselves a little
> 
> I don't mind if a beautiful girl does that (in general), but they'd probably reject me if I couldn't hold it


Are you into watersports? Is that what's going on with HanSolo now?


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

rabidfoxes said:


> I think it's worth clarifying that feminism is about gender equality rather than gender superiority.


That's what you say but there are dozens of conflicting opinions about what feminism is or what its role is nowadays. It doesn't help that it still has fem- right there in the name, so one could be excused for thinking it's all about one gender.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

@ScorchedEarth

That's what Wikipedia says too.

There is 'hell' in 'hello' and 'male' in 'female'. Just saying


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Id rather jump in a pool of acid then date a feminist I cannot stand them to hell!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

itsjch said:


> Id rather jump in a pool of acid then date a feminist I cannot stand them to hell!


That sounds a bit extreme. Just saying. >


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

rabidfoxes said:


> It's much more fun to discriminate based on views and interests.


Fun to discriminate based on peoples views and interests?

Oh my Christ. Not sure if serious or joking...


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That sounds a bit extreme. Just saying. >


Yeah well they do your head in trust me I have dealt with a few not fun!


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Fun to discriminate based on peoples views and interests?
> 
> Oh my Christ. Not sure if serious or joking...


Well, read it again, think for a few minutes and you will realize that it's something you do on a daily basis. There's nothing remotely controversial there.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

rabidfoxes said:


> Well, read it again, think for a few minutes and you will realize that it's something you do on a daily basis. There's nothing remotely controversial there.


You are entitled to your opinion. I have thought about what you said and I can confirm that I personally do not do that on a daily basis.

It may sound a bit controversial to some people because of how it was worded.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure. I have no problem with that. Feminist is such a broad term. Are all women feminists these days? I wouldn't date like one of those people who think every normal comment and action is an attack on a whole gender. Not because they are feminist, though, more because they'd be annoying.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Evo1114 said:


> Are all women feminists these days?


Yeah, pretty much all educated women are feminists, even if they are hesitant to use the word to avoid getting stereotyped. It's funny/sad how one of the women I work with loves to say "i'm not a feminist but...." before making a comment about something being sexist.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'd date a feminist, but I'd never date anyone who was so narrow-minded they didn't believe there were valid arguments for not being a feminist.

I can't imagine being with someone who was so arrogant they didn't believe they could be wrong.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You are entitled to your opinion. I have thought about what you said and I can confirm that I personally do not do that on a daily basis.
> 
> It may sound a bit controversial to some people because of how it was worded.


Fair enough. Perhaps this is a kind of topic where I should resist the temptation to use language that will be comprehensible only to some of the audience.

But, really? You never think 'I am not going to have anything to do with this person because of their views on X'? On some level it's commendable. Under the wrong circumstances, however, it can be a lack of backbone, and worse. I can see how 'on a daily basis' is an exaggeration, but I think you get my drift, even if you disagree.
@Evo1114

Those are feminazis. Did a lot of damage to the feminist cause, unfortunately. Responsible for the 'I'm not a feminist, but'.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

rabidfoxes said:


> You never think 'I am not going to have anything to do with this person because of their views on X'?


Towards a complete stranger? No.

Towards someone I already know well?

It depends on how extreme the persons views are, once I get to know them. I consider myself a very tolerant person for the most part, but if someone who I know on a personal level (who is not family) starts saying something towards me that I feel is hurtful towards me or other people, then and only then will I remove them from my life and never have anything to do with them again.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yeh.

Since a feminist is technically just someone who wants equal rights for men and women, then it would be an odd thing to not date any feminists out of principle.


----------



## Regret (Oct 29, 2011)

my fem girlfriend and I have a really equal relationship. I love it. it's like we're just partners with no crazy rules about who should do what.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Regret said:


> my fem girlfriend and I have a really equal relationship. I love it. it's like we're just partners with no crazy rules about who should do what.


Lucky guy. She sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Regret said:


> my fem girlfriend and I have a really equal relationship. I love it. it's like we're just partners with no crazy rules about who should do what.


Yeah, that's definitely the biggest reason I wouldn't consider anyone who isn't a feminist. I'm not a living stereotype of what a man is supposed to be, that's not how I want to live my life, and I don't want gender roles and expectations poisoning my relationship.


----------



## OohSexyLady (Mar 7, 2016)

My answer is maybe. It depends, just like for most other things The problem I notice is that people who tend to polarize across gender lines ... it is not an attractive behavior.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

itsjch said:


> Id rather jump in a pool of acid then date a feminist I cannot stand them to hell!


My man :clap


----------



## Pearsall (Apr 25, 2016)

Absolutely not even if she was amazingly hot.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Pearsall said:


> Absolutely not even if she was amazingly hot.


Nice rhyme.


----------



## Ichimatsu (Apr 8, 2016)

sure. but not a radical tumblr feminist, just the normal ones.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

probably not. but who knows.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I am dating a feminist.

Also, this poll is ridiculous because it implies that men and non-binary folk cannot be feminists. This is not the case at all.



MoonlitMadness said:


> Lol, I think the real question is would a feminist date the sort of people this forum seems to spawn? Probs not.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

yes, i would. male pro-feminists included. but not ''i know what real feminism is more than you do'' type of fake self-proclaimed pro-feminists (males)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Perhaps. Do I get to whip the daylights out of her till she abandons all here silly feminist ideas? Terribly hard to be a feminist while you're over a man's knee (though no feminist would ever admit she enjoys such).


----------

